# Thetford Electric cassette toilet



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to fill up the flush tank on a thetford electric cassette toilet ??? Got one in my Elddis Autostratus EK but didnt get as much info/paperwork as i would have liked when i bought it recently. On another note has anyone had any success when requesting owners handbook from Elddis. Mine is a 1998 model with the Peugeot Boxer chassis.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Which model is it ?, All the ones I have had work from the main feed and dont have a tank as such, you push the button and pump pushes water around bowl.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Not sure on your van but it will either be on the outside of the toilet a small lockable cap or from the main cold tank

joe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If the rear of your van looks like this, Saddletramp is right.

If it had a separate flush tank there would be the little lockable trap door (already mentioned) just above the cassette locker - and there ain't one on this photo.

Dave


----------



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks to you all. Zeberdee it is the same as van on picture.

spire2003


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Second thoughts - another place it might be is in the locker with the casette, it will have pull out bit at the top to fill up - we had one like that on a caravan.

Joe


----------

